# Dosimeter Pens



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Who all here got some experience with the CD Dosimeter pens and chargers?

I found a good workin charger an pen fer less en $20 shipped. Says everthin been tested an in workin condition.

Found nother source what got the extra pens fer bout $4.50 each.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I had to look them up. I just educated myself a little. Very interesting device and just went on my want list. Here is what I quickly found for those who do not know what they are.

http://www.civildefensemuseum.com/cdmuseum2/radkits/dose.html

Civil Defense Museum 
CD V-750 Dosimeter Charger and Dosimeters

Charger with Dosimeter on contact First, a brief description of what a dosimeter does...
The electrostatic dosimeter is a pen-size scientific instrument with an eyepiece you look into at the top of dosimeter and a charging contact at the bottom. Inside the device is a microscopic scale with a hairline indicator. This shows the amount of radiation absorbed by the device since the last time it was reset to zero. The dosimeter is reset by charging it with electricity using with a dosimeter charger (pictured at right with dosimeter on charging contact). This device fills the inner chamber of the dosimeter tube with a high voltage charge. By looking through the eyepiece while this is being done, the user can manipulate the charger knob to reset the hairline indicator on the radiation scale inside the dosimeter to the "0" point. This sets the dosimeter to zero and readies it for use.

The user then carries the dosimeter on their person (hence the clip on each dosimeter, to hold it in a pocket or on clothing) while he works near radiation. As radiation passes through the dosimeter (and the wearer!) it discharges the dosimeter and the hairline indicator on the scale will move up from 0, which thus records the total dose of radiation that passed through the dosimeter (and again, through the wearer!) since it was reset.
Any time the wearer wants to check how much radiation he has received, he can take the dosimeter out, point it towards a light source, and look through the eyepiece at the microscopic scale inside. If any radiation was received, the hairline indicator will have moved upscale from 0 and will show the amount of radiation received by the wearer.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

These dosimeter do work but are very old school. They have removed our from service at work. But they are still a good bet as a backup at a minimum. 
Just be sure you don't jar them in a major way. They don't like that even a little bit. Where did you find them at those prices? That's not a bad deal.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I used them every day for 6 months when I worked for a nuke power plant. The only info I can add to what's already been said is that I had to set it to zero by a knob on the charger before each day. At the end of the day I had to read the dosage and write it in a log.

The problem with dosimeters is that they only measure radiation were it is on your body. We carried ours around are neck, so the radiation at our feet and head was never recorded. Fallout will be on the ground and the feet will get the most dosage.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It's amazin what ya can find on ebay. Just gotta be careful ya don't buy junk. I asked alotta questions before I bought. Yup there old school an so am I. That be what I liked bout em. I got access ta more modern stuff through the office, these er small, cheap an work so there goin in the OhSh!t box.


----------

